# What is this tool chest?



## pretorian (Sep 20, 2015)

Hello Everyone! 

Ive been looking for the manufacturer of this tool chest for a while now. Anyone recognize it? The pic is from a Mercedes Benz ad. I emailed them and all they could tell me is that their marketing department took the pic. No info on the box maker. The handle looks like it says "Spain" or "Sail of St......something." Ive reversed image google searched and no luck. If anyone has any idea who makes this I would appreciate the help!
Thank You!


----------



## havasu (Sep 21, 2015)

Sure is a beautiful box. Sorry I can't help you.


----------

